
Human Nature Makes People Assholes; Not the Internet - sszhou
http://www.violentacres.com/archives/142/human-nature-makes-people-assholes-not-the-internet
======
juwo
when people wantonly sprinkle the F word around (as she does all over her
blog), I lose respect for them.

